# Uncle Seiko Black Bay Super Jubilee Review



## Dan Pierce

Ok purists, time to clutch those pearls!

Few combos a more iconic than a Pepsi GMT on a jubilee. When Uncle Seiko came out w/ a super jubilee for the Black Bay 41, I knew I'd have to give it a go.

Let's cut to the chase, I like it. The quality is on par w/ Strap Code, but with the additional aesthetic advantage of female solid end links, vs the bucktooth SELs on the SC version. While the clasp harkens back to an earlier era, the blades are solid ss vs stamped. No cheap tinny sounds coming from this clasp w/ solid security provided by the fold over safety clasp. The end links fit perfectly w/ no observable play. It was necessary to remove 4 [3 on the 6:00 side, 1 on the 12:00] push pin style links to fit my 7.25" wrist.
While the quality is not on the same level as the OEM Tudor bracelet, it certainly holds it's own, considering the price, and does not cheapen the watch in any way, either visually & in terms of comfort, IMHO. YMMV, of course.

I decided to go w/ the all brushed center link option which tones down the bling factor a bit, works well with the tool watch vibe, and still has the polished sides to match the Tudor GMT case.

All in all I'm very happy w/ this Uncle Seiko BB bracelet alternative. It works well with the Black Bay case and provides another viable option for Tudor owners who are looking to keep their OEM bracelet pristine and/ or those looking for that classic combo.
dP


----------



## kritameth

Oh yeah, that looks fantastic!


----------



## Dan Pierce

kritameth said:


> Oh yeah, that looks fantastic!


Thanks, pal! Appreciate the kind words.
dP


----------



## Nokie

Very nice review and pictures. They make some excellent bracelets, IMHO.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## fskywalker

Dan Pierce said:


> Ok purists, time to clutch those pearls!
> 
> Few combos a more iconic than a Pepsi GMT on a jubilee. When Uncle Seiko came out w/ a super jubilee for the Black Bay 41, I knew I'd have to give it a go.
> 
> Let's cut to the chase, I like it. The quality is on par w/ Strap Code, but with the additional aesthetic advantage of female solid end links, vs the bucktooth SELs on the SC version. While the clasp harkens back to an earlier era, the blades are solid ss vs stamped. No cheap tinny sounds coming from this clasp w/ solid security provided by the fold over safety clasp. The end links fit perfectly w/ no observable play. It was necessary to remove 4 [3 on the 6:00 side, 1 on the 12:00] push pin style links to fit my 7.25" wrist.
> While the quality is not on the same level as the OEM Tudor bracelet, it certainly holds it's own, considering the price, and does not cheapen the watch in any way, either visually & in terms of comfort, IMHO. YMMV, of course.
> 
> I decided to go w/ the all brushed center link option which tones down the bling factor a bit, works well with the tool watch vibe, and still has the polished sides to match the Tudor GMT case.
> 
> All in all I'm very happy w/ this Uncle Seiko BB bracelet alternative. It works well with the Black Bay case and provides another viable option for Tudor owners who are looking to keep their OEM bracelet pristine and/ or those looking for that classic combo.
> dP
> View attachment 16351074
> View attachment 16351075
> View attachment 16351076
> View attachment 16351077
> View attachment 16351078
> View attachment 16351079
> View attachment 16351080
> View attachment 16351081
> View attachment 16351082


Looking good Dan !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elton Balch

Hey Dan…just came over from TRF where I saw your post and immediately ordered it. I already have a pin removal tool but ordered theirs along with the bracelet. My GMT came on the cloth strap. Not really a fan of the Tudor bracelet so I’m excited to give this a try! Here’s mine on the excellent Everest blue rubber.


----------



## texans93

Thanks for the review. Looks terrific! Went to the US site, just to clarify you bought the “all brushed” finish? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971

Nice to see US starting to use a milled clasp. I guess the price is going up but it was needed.


----------



## DNARNA

Looks nice and beefy!

As always, you have a good eye and taste dP.

dna


----------



## Dan Pierce

texans93 said:


> Thanks for the review. Looks terrific! Went to the US site, just to clarify you bought the “all brushed” finish?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, yes all brushed.



DNARNA said:


> Looks nice and beefy!
> 
> As always, you have a good eye and taste dP.
> 
> dna


Appreciate the kind words!
dP


----------



## JP(Canada)

I've always preferred an oyster bracelet, but this does look very good on the GMT and I may have to give this a shot after seeing your pics. Thanks for sharing your impressions, Dan!


----------



## STEELINOX

I likit, Dan, especially without the hi-polished center links, niiice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## misterkevlar

Nice - I have one of his jubilees on my SKX and one of his rubber straps on my king seiko - both nice quality.


----------



## Dan Pierce

Really liking this combo.
dP


----------



## Roningrad

Great enhancement dan! Love it!


----------



## Mustang1972

I just ordered from Uncle seiko for the first time it was for my seiko grey srpe. It is a president style braclet I like the jubilee but it is a bit dressy for me. The postage was super fast. The end links are hollow but a great fit(hollow doesn't bother me if fit well), the bracelet looks and feels great with solid links and well done brushed finish for the money. There is also a nice taper and the endlinks are not male so don't overhang.
The only downside I would say the clasp feels very cheap, plenty of micro adjusts but just feels very cheap.
The clasp looks way better on this BB on though.


----------



## Elton Balch

So, I received my Uncle Seiko a couple of hours ago and spent about an hour or so sizing and fitting. I totally agree with @Dan Pierce that the bracelet exceeds expectations at this price point. Looks great on the watch and IMHO looks better than the OEM Tudor bracelet. My GMT came on the cloth strap when I purchased it and I added an Everest blue rubber strap which has been on the watch for the last couple of years. When I saw Dan’s pictures and comments it seemed like a perfect choice. Be warned that sizing can be an ordeal if you’ve never experienced removing pins and the end links are a very close fit. Were it not for Covid (high infection rate here) I would have simply taken it to my AD and paid to have it done but I was patient and managed to handle it without too much foul language. I did use the Uncle Seiko pin removal tool (I have my own but the smaller tool made it easier) which is worth it if you are going to do it yourself.

Heres the result:


----------



## JP(Canada)

Elton Balch said:


> So, I received my Uncle Seiko a couple of hours ago and spent about an hour or so sizing and fitting. I totally agree with @Dan Pierce that the bracelet exceeds expectations at this price point. Looks great on the watch and IMHO looks better than the OEM Tudor bracelet. My GMT came on the cloth strap when I purchased it and I added an Everest blue rubber strap which has been on the watch for the last couple of years. When I saw Dan’s pictures and comments it seemed like a perfect choice. Be warned that sizing can be an ordeal if you’ve never experienced removing pins and the end links are a very close fit. Were it not for Covid (high infection rate here) I would have simply taken it to my AD and paid to have it done but I was patient and managed to handle it without too much foul language. I did use the Uncle Seiko pin removal tool (I have my own but the smaller tool made it easier) which is worth it if you are going to do it yourself.
> 
> Heres the result:
> 
> View attachment 16365483
> 
> View attachment 16365482


Looking good! Congrats!


----------



## Dan Pierce

Elton Balch said:


> So, I received my Uncle Seiko a couple of hours ago and spent about an hour or so sizing and fitting. I totally agree with @Dan Pierce that the bracelet exceeds expectations at this price point. Looks great on the watch and IMHO looks better than the OEM Tudor bracelet. My GMT came on the cloth strap when I purchased it and I added an Everest blue rubber strap which has been on the watch for the last couple of years. When I saw Dan’s pictures and comments it seemed like a perfect choice. Be warned that sizing can be an ordeal if you’ve never experienced removing pins and the end links are a very close fit. Were it not for Covid (high infection rate here) I would have simply taken it to my AD and paid to have it done but I was patient and managed to handle it without too much foul language. I did use the Uncle Seiko pin removal tool (I have my own but the smaller tool made it easier) which is worth it if you are going to do it yourself.
> 
> Heres the result:
> 
> View attachment 16365483
> 
> View attachment 16365482


Well done, Elton! 

Foul language is included in all my projects.😀
dP


----------



## chas58

I ordered an Uncle Seiko and a Strapscode Oyster for my BB58.

I have to say the tolerances, build quality, clasp, end links, price, etc are light years better on the Strapcode.
my US has the press fit clasp - i mean, really? I guess there is a reason they have no pictures of the clasp itself on the web site.

US reminds me of the old school jangly Rolex bracelets from ~20 years ago. 

Its not all bad. on the + side, UC is lighter, Jangly bracelets are pretty comfortable, it's easier to install with the loser tolerances.


----------



## Mauric

I agree, I have the strapcode angus jubilee and different uncle seiko bracelets. The Uncle seiko is inferior in every aspect.


----------



## JimmyBoots

chas58 said:


> US reminds me of the old school jangly Rolex bracelets from ~20 years ago.


That was the reason US started making bracelets for other brands in the first place, to recreate hard to get old school bracelets like the Mexico Holzer. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chas58

> That was the reason US started making bracelets for other brands in the first place, to recreate hard to get old school bracelets like the Mexico Holzer.


Makes sense. I'll admit, in spite of all the carping here on bracelet quality, the looser tolerance bracelets are a bit more comfortable on the wrist (and that should count for a lot). 
(that said, I bought a $10 rolex in Asia once, and the bracelet & clasp have similar build quality).


----------



## Dan Pierce

I've owned many StrapCode bracelets and find the US bracelet compares well. No doubt the US BB58 clasp is a long throw back in quality & heft but the US BB41 clasp is much better. Sometimes the StrapCode bracelets are a bit too muscular. The big deal breaker for me w/ StrapCode are the bucktooth end links. Just can't get past those.
dP


----------



## Scopy5

chas58 said:


> I ordered an Uncle Seiko and a Strapscode Oyster for my BB58.
> 
> I have to say the tolerances, build quality, clasp, end links, price, etc are light years better on the Strapcode.
> my US has the press fit clasp - i mean, really? I guess there is a reason they have no pictures of the clasp itself on the web site.
> 
> US reminds me of the old school jangly Rolex bracelets from ~20 years ago.
> 
> Its not all bad. on the + side, UC is lighter, Jangly bracelets are pretty comfortable, it's easier to install with the loser tolerances.


Any idea if the clasps are interchangeable on the OEM and US bracelets?


----------



## chas58

Scopy5 said:


> Any idea if the clasps are interchangeable on the OEM and US bracelets?


Unfortunately no, I can't remove the US clasp - its permanently mounted.

On Strapscode, the clasps are easily interchangeable using standard spring bars.

On the clasp front, Straps gives you a choice of clasps, slim simple clasps, to highly adjustable clasps that are pretty bulky. Your choice - but none of them are stamped like US. I guess there is a reason US hid the clasp in their photos.



> I've owned many StrapCode bracelets and find the US bracelet compares well. No doubt the US BB58 clasp is a long throw back in quality & heft but the US BB41 clasp is much better. Sometimes the StrapCode bracelets are a bit too muscular. The big deal breaker for me w/ StrapCode are the bucktooth end links. Just can't get past those.
> dP


Clasp aside, there is no comparison on fit and tolerance. Finish wise, they both look great, and US probably is a little more comfortable because of the looser tolerances. With the loser tolerances, it is easier to mount the bracelet. It is a bit frustrating how the US endlinks fall off when I take the strap off. I need a ziplock bag to keep everything together if I take it off the watch. I guess that comes with female endlinks.


----------



## Smithsj716

Anyone have any experience with Forstner bracelets?

Looks like they also have one coming out with screw fit links, a taper to 16mm and their own milled clasp. 

Would you hold out for the Forstner or go with the US?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chas58

I love the strapscode. It would be hard to improve on it. I have some of their standard clasps and the $50 clasp (nice machining and tight tolerances, but the standard ones are decent enough). I really like the 20 to 16mm taper on mine, but most of them only taper to 18mm.

I did get a SC non tapering 20mm bracelet for a seiko turtle once. That made the watch way too heavy IMHO. 



Smithsj716 said:


> Anyone have any experience with Forstner bracelets? Looks like they also have one coming out with screw fit links, a taper to 16mm and their own milled clasp.
> 
> Would you hold out for the Forstner or go with the US?


----------



## Elton Balch

Smithsj716 said:


> Anyone have any experience with Forstner bracelets?
> 
> Looks like they also have one coming out with screw fit links, a taper to 16mm and their own milled clasp.
> 
> Would you hold out for the Forstner or go with the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow…that’s a hard one for me to answer, but here’s my take.

The Uncle Seiko seems just perfect for my Tudor GMT; I bought it after reading @dan Pierce’s review and couldn’t be happier. The clasp is fine.

I also just purchased a Forstner Contemporary flat link for my Speedmaster and it’s OEM quality IMHO. The clasp is first class; the bracelet looks great on the watch.

If Forstner’s new bracelet is on a par with the Contemporary flat link I’d wait and check it out but the Uncle Seiko will be hard to beat at their price point.


----------



## eldasher

Smithsj716 said:


> Anyone have any experience with Forstner bracelets?
> 
> Looks like they also have one coming out with screw fit links, a taper to 16mm and their own milled clasp.
> 
> Would you hold out for the Forstner or go with the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is pretty exciting. I like that it tapers from 22mm to 16mm. Looking forward to their release 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Elton Balch

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16406689


Back at you…loving mine!


----------



## makenwinners

Elton Balch said:


> So, I received my Uncle Seiko a couple of hours ago and spent about an hour or so sizing and fitting. I totally agree with @Dan Pierce that the bracelet exceeds expectations at this price point. Looks great on the watch and IMHO looks better than the OEM Tudor bracelet. My GMT came on the cloth strap when I purchased it and I added an Everest blue rubber strap which has been on the watch for the last couple of years. When I saw Dan’s pictures and comments it seemed like a perfect choice. Be warned that sizing can be an ordeal if you’ve never experienced removing pins and the end links are a very close fit. Were it not for Covid (high infection rate here) I would have simply taken it to my AD and paid to have it done but I was patient and managed to handle it without too much foul language. I did use the Uncle Seiko pin removal tool (I have my own but the smaller tool made it easier) which is worth it if you are going to do it yourself.
> 
> Heres the result:
> 
> View attachment 16365483
> 
> View attachment 16365482


That Tudor is lookin great with that bracelet!


----------



## Dan Pierce

The THC just got back from service at RSC and decided to give the US jubilee a try. The lugs on the Heritage Chronograph vary slightly from the standard BB case but so close it's almost undetectable. A friend installed a cyclops as a nod to the original Monte Carlo, and Bob's your uncle.
dP


----------



## JP(Canada)

Dan Pierce said:


> The THC just got back from service at RSC and decided to give the US jubilee a try. The lugs on the Heritage Chronograph vary slightly from the standard BB case but so close it's almost undetectable. A friend installed a cyclops as a nod to the original Monte Carlo, and Bob's your uncle.
> dP
> View attachment 17081094


Looks great, Dan! Nicely done!


----------



## Dan Pierce

Love this combo.
dP


----------

